# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  बहुरि अकेला { मालती जोशी}

## INDIAN_ROSE22

स्टाफ़रूम में गरमागरम बहस चल रही थी। मुझे देखकर क्षणभर को सन्नाटा खिंच गया। मुझे लगा कि कहीं बहस का मुद्दा मैं ही तो नहीं हूँ। तभी मिसेज झा ने कहा, "लो ये आ गई मिस स्मार्टी। इन्हें भेज दो। बहुत काबिल आयटम है। कैसी भी सिच्यूएशन हो ब्रेवली हैंडल करती हैं।"

मिसेज सक्सेना मुँह बनाकर बोली, "वे दिन गए मिसेज झा। अब तो ये मिस प्रिविलेज्ड हैं। इन्हें कोई हाथ भी नहीं लगा सकता।"

"क्या हुआ भई! सुबह-सुबह मुझ पर इतनी कृपादृष्टि क्यों हो रही है?" मैंने आखिर पूछ ही लिया।

"अरे हम गरीब क्या कृपादृष्टि करेंगे। कृपादृष्टि तो आप पर मैम की है। इसीलिए तो आपको कोई असाइनमेंट नहीं दिया जा सकता।"

"खासकर संडेज को।" मिसेज सक्सेना कुटिलता से आँखें नचाकर बोलीं।

"कुछ पता भी तो चले कि माजरा क्या है।" मैंने कुर्सी खींचते हुए कहा। उत्तर में सब ने एक साथ बोलना शुरू किया। बड़ी देर बाद मेरी समझ में जो आया उसका सार यह था कि शुक्रवार को एम.ए. फ़ाइनल की लड़कियाँ अजंता-एलोरा जा रही हैं। पर इंचार्ज मिसेज गुप्ता के श्वसुर जो आज अचानक कूच कर गए। अब सवाल यह है कि उनके स्थान पर किसे भेजा जाए। सबकी अपनी परेशानियाँ थीं। मिसेज सक्सेना की बिटिया वायरल में पड़ी थी। रविवार को किरण के देवर की सगाई थी। मिसेज कृपाल की सास पैर में प्लास्टर बँधवाकर पड़ी थीं। खंडेलवाल के पूरे दिन चल रहे थे। दासगुप्ता के दोनों बच्चों के सोमवार से टर्मिनल्स शुरू हो रहे थे और बिसारिया पहले से छुट्टी पर थीं।


स्टाफ में दो तीन अति बुजुर्ग सदस्य थीं जिन्हें इस मिशन पर भेजना बेकार था। एकाएक मुझे याद आया- "विभा तो जा रही है न! या उसके यहाँ भी कोई प्रॉब्लम है?"

"विभा तो जा रही है पर वह तो खुद बच्ची है। लड़कियों को क्या सँभालेगी? कोई ज़िम्मेदार व्यक्ति भी साथ होना चाहिए।"

"और तुम्हें कोई हाथ नहीं लगा सकता। मैडम की चहेती जो हो। उनकी सख़्त हिदायत है कि अंजु शर्मा को छुट्टी के दिन कोई काम न सौंपा जाए।"

"देर से शादी करने का यही तो फ़ायदा है। सबकी सिम्पैथी मिल जाती है।"


मैं चकित-सी देखती रह गई। ये सबकी सब मेरी 'कुलीग्स' थीं, सालों से हम साथ काम कर रहे थे। हमेशा कैसी शहद घुली बातें करती हैं। आज पता चला कि सबके मन में कितना ज़हर भरा हुआ है। उन सबके पास व्यस्तताओं की एक लंबी लिस्ट थी। एक मैं ही फालतू नज़र आ रही थी पर उनके शब्दों में 'प्रिविलेज्ड' थी। इसलिए सबकी ज़बान पर जैसे काँटे उग आए थे।

भला हो मिसेज देशपांडे का। मेरा पक्ष लेते हुए बोलीं, "अभी तक तो यही बेचारी सारी बेगार ढो रही थी। अब इसके साथ मैडम थोड़ी 'सिम्पैथेटिक' हो गई है तो तुम लोगों को जलन हो रही है। अरे यह तो सोचो कि इतनी देर से उसने शादी की है। पति भी साथ नहीं रहते। एक छुट्टी के दिन ही मेल-मुलाक़ात हो पाती है, वह भी तुम लोगों से देखी नहीं जाती।"


उनकी बुजुर्गियत का ख़याल करके सब चुप हो गई। पर सबके चेहरे पर यह भाव था कि इसने देर से शादी की है तो उसका ख़मियाज़ा हम क्यों भुगतें। मिसेज सक्सेना से तो आखिर रहा नहीं गया। बोलीं, "आँटी। अब सालभर तो हो गया। इतना तो कोई नई नवेली बहू को भी नहीं सहेजता।"

मेरा तो जैसे खून खौल गया, "आप लोग यही चाहती हैं न कि इस बार मैं लड़कियों के साथ जाऊँ। तो चली जाऊँगी। उसके लिए इतने तानों-उलाहनों की क्या ज़रूरत है?"

"और मिस्टर हबी? उनका क्या होगा?"

"उसकी चिंता आपको क्यों हो रही है? दैट इज माय प्रॉब्लम!"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उसी तैश में मैं मैडम के कमरे में चली गई और कह दिया कि मिसेज गुप्ता के न आने से कोई परेशानी हो रही हो तो मैं तैयार हूँ। वे कुछ देर तक मुझे देखती रहीं। फिर बोली, "इट इज व्हेरी स्पोर्टिंग ऑफ यू। दरअसल मैं तुम्हें बुलाने को सोच ही रही थी। अकेली विभा पर तो भरोसा नहीं किया जा सकता ना।"

"तो आप इतना संकोच क्यों करती है मैम। यू आर द बॉस। आप जिसे कहेंगी उसे जाना ही पड़ेगा। आप नहीं जानतीं, आपके इस सौजन्य का लोग कितना ग़लत अर्थ निकालते हैं।"

"आय डोंट केयर। मैं तो सिर्फ़ शर्मा जी के बारे में सोच रही थी।"


मैं चार-पाँच बार उन्हें बतला चुकी हूँ कि वे मि. कश्यप हैं, शर्मा नहीं। पर उन्हें याद ही नहीं रहता। अब तो मैंने टोकना भी छोड़ दिया है। इसलिए उनके सुर में सुर मिलाकर कहा, "आप शर्मा जी की चिंता न करें। मैं उन्हें फ़ोन कर दूँगी। वे भी सरकारी नौकर हैं, ड्यूटी का मतलब समझते हैं।"

"ओ.के. एंड गुड लक टू यू।"

घर लौटते समय बहुत हलका महसूस कर रही थी। अच्छा लगा कि मेरे प्रस्ताव के बाद मैडम के चेहरे पर राहत के भाव उभरे थे। पर ईमानदारी की बात यह थी कि उनसे भी ज़्यादा राहत का अहसास मुझे हो रहा था। पिछले दो हफ़्ते श्रीमान जी नहीं आए थे। आख़िरी बार जिस मूड में यहाँ से गए थे, लगता था इस बार भी नहीं आएँगे। दो रविवार लगातार मैं स्नेही पड़ोसियों की प्यार भरी पूछताछ से तंग आ गई थी। इस हफ़्ते फिर वही सब दोहराना संकट लग रहा था। शायद इसलिए आगे बढ़कर मैंने यह ज़िम्मेदारी ले ली थी। मुझे एक बहाना चाहिए था, सो मिल गया।

कभी-कभी लगता है मैंने नाहक शादी की। ज़िंदगी अच्छी भली गुज़र रही थी। न कोई तनाव था न पछतावा। बस एक शादी की चिंता थी जो मुझसे ज़्यादा मेरे भाइयों को खाए जा रही थी। अपनी भरी-पूरी गृहस्थियों के बीच बेचारे एक अपराध बोध के साथ जी रहे थे। बड़े भैया की पिंकी के बी ए़ क़र लेने के बाद तो सबके सब जैसे एकदम व्यग्र हो उठे। कम से कम उसकी शादी से पहले मेरी हो जाना लाज़मी था। सो श्रीमान कश्यप को घेरा गया। दस और बारह साल के दो बच्चों के बाप से शादी करना मेरे लिए कतई रोमाँचक नहीं था पर भाई आश्वस्त थे कि मुझे अपना एक घर मिल गया है।

पर उस घर से जुड़ कहाँ पाई, किसी ने मौका ही नही दिया। शादी के बाद चार पाँच दिन रही थी। बाद में दीपावली पर लक्ष्मीपूजन के लिए गई थी बस। छुटि्टयों में वे मुझे एकाध महीना घुमाने ले गए थे। एक महीना मुझे भाइयों के पास रहने के लिए कह दिया था। भाइयों के पास तो हर छुट्टी में जाती थी। पर इस बार का अनुभव नया था। पीहर आई बहन-बेटी का स्वागत सत्कार। लाड दुलार पहली बार ही पाया था। शादी के बाद भी मैं तो उसी घर मैं बनी रही। पर हाँ मिस्टर कश्यप को ज़रूर एक अतिरिक्त घर मिल गया था। उनकी सारी छुटि्टयाँ यहीं गुज़रतीं। केंद्र सरकार की नौकरी थी। शनिवार, रविवार छुट्टी होती। वे भोपाल से शुक्रवार को इंटरसिटी से आते और सोमवार की सुबह उसी ट्रेन से लौट जाते। साल भर से मेरा दांपत्य जीवन इसी साप्ताहिक तऱ्ज पर चल रहा था।


उस रविवार की रात को भी वे घड़ी में अलार्म भर रहे थे कि मैंने कहा, "सुबह चले जाएँगे?"

"जाना तो पड़ेगा ही। कल सोमवार है, भूल गई क्या?"

"सोमवार को कैसे भूल सकती हूँ, मुझे भी तो कॉलेज जाना है। पर मुझे और भी कुछ याद आ रहा है।"

"क्या?"

"कल शाम मैंने कुछ लोगों को खाने पर बुला लिया था।"

"कल क्यों? आज ही बुला लेतीं न।"

"यों ही बुलाना अच्छा नहीं लगता। कोई मौका भी तो हो।"

"तो कल क्या है?"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

"आपकी याददाश्त तो इतनी अच्छी है। आपको यहां बैठकर भी अपने बच्चों के ही नहीं, भांजे-भतीजों के, मामा मौसियों के जन्मदिन याद आ जाते हैं।"

"कल तुम्हारा जन्मदिन है?"

"नहीं, मेरा जन्मदिन तो कब से आकर चला गया। जिन्हें याद था उन्होंने मना भी लिया। आपके लिए मुझे सौ-सौ बहाने गढ़ने पड़े। एक साड़ी अपनी ओर से ख़रीदकर आपके उपहार के तौर पर पेश करनी पड़ी। मेरा जन्मदिन आपको याद नहीं रहा, कोई बात नहीं। पर कल की तारीख तो आपको याद रखनी चाहिए या कि उसका भी आपके निकट कोई महत्व नहीं है- न चाहते हुए भी मेरी आवाज़ थोड़ी तल्ख हो गई थी।"

उन्होंने कैलेंडर की ओर नज़र डाली, "ओह! कल ११ नवंबर है। मतलब अपनी शादी को एक साल पूरा हो गया।"

"धन्य भाग्य! आपको याद तो आया। पर आपने इस तरह मुँह क्यों लटका लिया? मैंने स्र्कने के लिए कहा ज़रूर है पर कोई समस्या हो तो रहने दीजिए। सेलिब्रेशन का मूड अगर है तो मैं साथ चली चलती हूँ नहीं तो उसकी भी कोई ज़रूरत नहीं है।"


"तुम चलना चाहो तो ज़रूर चलो," उन्होंने कहा, पर स्वर मैं कोई आग्रह नहीं था, "ऐसा है कि बच्चों की परीक्षाएँ चल रही हैं। मंगलवार को शौनक का गणित का पेपर है इसीलिए मेरा कल जाना ज़रूरी है।"

"सेलीब्रेशन से मेरा मतलब किसी पार्टी से नहीं था। हम सब मिलकर बाहर खाना खा सकते थे या एकाध पिक्चर देख सकते थे। बच्चों की परीक्षाएँ चल रही हैं तो कोई बात नहीं। हम लोग दिनभर साथ ही रह लेते। यह प्रस्ताव आपकी ओर से आता तो मैं उतने ही में खुश हो जाती। पर आपको तो याद ही नहीं था। आपको अम्माजी के ठाकुरजी तक की याद रहती है। पिछली रामनवमी और जन्माष्टमी पर श्रृंगार का सारा सामान यहीं से ले गए थे। बस आपको मेरा जन्मदिन या अपनी शादी की सालगिरह याद नहीं रही।"

"बार-बार बच्चों का, अम्मा का ताना क्यों दे रही हो? वे लोग मेरी ज़िम्मेदारी हैं।"

"और मैं क्या हूँ? सिर्फ़ ज़रूरत?"

"कैसी ज़रूरत?"

"यह भी बताना पड़ेगा?"


कुछ देर तक कमरे में भीषण स्तब्धता छाई रही। फिर मैंने ही कहा, "आप बच्चों के सामने एक आदर्श पिता बने रहना चाहते हैं। इसीलिए मुझे तरजीह नहीं देते, जानती हूँ। इसीलिए आज तक आपने मेरे स्थानांतरण के लिए प्रयत्न नहीं किया। आश्चर्य तो यह कि अम्माजी ने भी कभी इसके लिए ज़ोर नहीं दिया।"

"प्लीज़ लीव्ह माय मदर अलोन।"

"मैं कोई उन्हें गाली थोड़े ही दे रही हूँ, एक बात कह रही हूँ। कोई भावुक महिला होती तो कहती, बहू, तुम आकर जल्दी से अपना घर-बार सम्हालो और मुझे छुट्टी दो। पर वे बड़ी प्रैक्टिकल हैं। उन्हें यही व्यवस्था रास आ गई है। घर में उनका एकछत्र शासन भी बना रहता है और बेटे को कोई परेशानी भी नहीं होती। वह आदर्श बेटा बना रहता है। आदर्श पिता बना रहता है और उसकी साप्ताहिक आनंद-यात्रा भी निर्विघ्न चलती रहती है।"

"आनंद यात्रा? वाह! तुम क्या सोचती हो तुम कोई हुस्नपरी हो जिसके लिए मैं दीवाना हो चला आता हूँ।"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ठक्क! लगा जैसे किसी ने कलेजे पर एक घूँसा जड़ दिया हो। बड़ी मुश्किल से मैं उस पीड़ा को जज़्ब कर पाई। फिर अत्यंत कसैले स्वर में कहा, "मैं हुस्नपरी होती तो चौंतीस साल तक अनब्याही न बैठी रहती। और न ही दो बच्चों के बाप से शादी करती।"


यह बात कहने के साथ ही मैं दीवार की ओर मुँह करके लेट गई थी इस कारण उनका चेहरा नहीं देख पाई। पर वह ज़रूर स्याह पड़ गया होगा। वे उस रात कब कहां सोए मैं नहीं जानती। सुबह अलार्म बजा था पर मैं नहीं उठी। उन्होंने शायद अपने से ही चाय बनाई थी। पर मैं दम साधे पड़ी रही। जाते समय उन्होंने मुझे आवाज़ दी भी हो तो पता नहीं।


सुबह उठी तो लगा जैसे एक भयानक स्वप्न देखकर जागी हूँ।

उसके बाद आज तीसरा शुक्रवार है, जनाब की कोई खबर नहीं। रूठकर गए हैं, सोचा होगा मना लेगी। पर हम मिट्टी के नहीं बने हैं। बल्कि गुस्सा तो हमें आना चाहिए था। अपमान तो हमारा हुआ है।

सच तो यह है कि उनके न आने से मुझे राहत ही मिली थी। क्योंकि मुझे लग रहा था कि अब मैं उस व्यक्ति का स्पर्श या सामीप्य सहन नहीं कर पाऊँगी।

सुबह बैग भर रही थी कि फ़ोन खड़का, "मैं बोल रहा हूँ।"

मैं? कितना ज़बरदस्त अहम है। जैसे आवाज़ सुनते ही पहचान लिए जाएँगे।

"अच्छा आप हैं? कहिए।"

"हम लोग रात को नौ बजे तक पहुँच रहे हैं। फ़ोन इसलिए किया कि खाना बनाकर रख सको।" पिछले दो शुक्रवार से मेरा खाना बरबाद हो रहा था। पर मैंने उसका ज़िक्र न करते हुए कहा, "हम लोग मतलब?"

"बच्चे भी साथ आ रहे हैं। इसीलिए बस से आ रहा हूँ। ट्रेन बहुत लेट पहुँचती है।"

मैं पसोपेश में पड़ गई। मेरी चुप्पी से वे भी थोड़े विचलित हो गए, "क्या हुआ? कोई समस्या? कहो तो बच्चों को न लाऊं। बड़ी मुश्किल से उन्हें राज़ी किया था।"


"बच्चे आ रहे हैं तो दे आर मोस्ट वेलकम। लेकिन सचमुच एक समस्या आ गई हैं। मैं आज शाम को अजंता-एलोरा जा रही हूँ।"

"प्रोग्राम बदल नहीं सकतीं?"

"नहीं। क्योंकि ये प्लेजर ट्रिप नहीं है। कॉलेज की लड़कियों के साथ इंचार्ज बनकर जा रही हूँ।"

"पर तुम्हीं क्यों?"

"मैं क्यों नहीं? पिछले सालभर से तो उन्होंने मुझसे कोई काम नहीं लिया। मेरे सारे संडेज़ फ्री रक्खे। कॉलेज में इतनी परीक्षाएँ होती हैं पर कभी इनविजीलेशन की ड्यूटी भी नहीं दी। पर किसी की सदाशयता का ज़्यादा फ़ायदा उठाना अच्छा थोड़े ही लगता है। आख़िर ये मेरी नौकरी है।"


इस बार उधर चुप्पी छाई रही।

"फिर दो हफ़्ते से आप आए नहीं थे तो मैंने सोचा इस बार भी नहीं आएँगे।"

"मैं दो हफ़्तों से नहीं आया तो तुमने कोई खोज ख़बर भी तो नहीं ली। एक बार फ़ोन ही कर लेतीं।"

"कारण मुझे मालूम था इसीलिए फ़ोन नहीं किया।"

"मैं बीमार भी तो हो सकता था।"

"बीमार होते तो फ़ोन करते। आप तो नाराज़ थे। मैं तो आज भी आपकी आशा नहीं कर रही थी। शायद अम्माजी ने. . .।"

"हर बार अम्मा को बीच में क्यों ले आती हो?"

"बहुत श्रद्धायुक्त अंत:करण से कह रही हूँ कि शायद अम्माजी ने ही समझाया होगा कि कमाऊ बीबी से बनाकर चलना चाहिए।"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उधर से फ़ोन पटकने की आवाज़ आई। मैंने भी परवाह नहीं की। अगर आप कड़वी बात कहते हो तो सुनने का भी हौसला रखो। जब सुन नहीं सकते तो कहते क्यों हो?

कॉलेज से लौटते हुए अचानक ख़याल आया कि सफ़र के लिए कुछ ज़रूरी चीज़ें ले लूँ। घर की ओर मुड़ने की बजाए मैं बाज़ार की ओर मुड़ गई। वह शायद मेरी होनी ही थी जिसने मुझे इस बात के लिए प्रेरित किया था। क्योंकि उस ओर मुड़ते ही एक स्कूल बस मेरे सामने आ गई। उसे बचाने के लिए मैं सड़क के इतने किनारे चली गई कि गिर ही पड़ी। क्षणभर को आँखों के सामने अँधेरा छा गया। पलभर में वहाँ भीड़ जुड़ आई थी।


चार सहृदय लोगों ने मुझे स्कूटर के नीचे से निकाला और पास के अस्पताल में पहुँचाया। मैंने तुरंत एक फ़ोन पड़ोस में किया और एक कॉलेज में। नीतू और उसकी मम्मी फ़ौरन दौड़ी चली आई और पूरे समय मेरे साथ बनी रहीं। कॉलेज में फ़ोन करने का मेरा उद्देश्य सिर्फ़ यह था कि लोग मेरे भरोसे न रहें। पर ख़बर मिलते ही प्रिंसीपल मैडम भी दो तीन लोगों के साथ आ गई और जाते समय अपनी कार वहीं छोड़ गई। रात दस बजे जब घर लौटी तो मेरे बाएँ हाथ में प्लास्टर था बाएँ पैर की पिंडली में 6-7 टाँके थे और घुटने और कंधे पर खरौंचें थी। सौभाग्य से सिर पर कोई चोट नहीं थी पर वह बेतरह घूम रहा था।


घर आते ही पस्त होने से पहले मैंने बड़े भैया को फ़ोन लगाया। मेरे कुछ कहने से पहले वे ही बोल उठे, "अरे इतनी देर तुम कहाँ थी? मैं कब से फ़ोन लगा रहा हूँ।"

उनके स्वर में उल्लास फूट पड़ रहा था। मैंने अपनी बात कुछ देर को मुल्तवी कर के कहा, "थोड़ा बाज़ार तक गई थी। पर आप मुझे क्यों ढूँढ़ रहे थे?"

"अरे वो बीकानेरवाले पिंकी को देखकर गए थे न! उनके यहाँ से हाँ आ गई है।"

"अरे वाह! बधाई।"


"लड़का तीन महीने के लिए जापान जा रहा है। इसलिए माँ के साथ एक बार मिलने आ रहा है। मेरी इच्छा थी कि कल तुम दोनों भी आ जाते तो लड़के को देख लेते।"

"दरअसल क्या है भैया कि मैं कॉलेज की लड़कियों के साथ टूर पर जा रही थी तो इन्हें आने के लिए मना कर दिया था।"

"कब जा रही हो?"

"आज ही जाना था पर पता नहीं कैसे स्कूटर से गिर पड़ी। पट्टी वगैरह करवाकर अभी लौटी हूँ।"

"ज़्यादा चोट तो नहीं आई?"

"चोट तो ज़्यादा नहीं है पर आना ज़रा मुश्किल लग रहा है।"


"ख़ैर कोई बात नहीं। टेक केअर। इन लोगों से निपट लूँ फिर आता हूँ।"

नीतू मुझे देखती रह गई- "यह क्या? आपने ठीक से बताया क्यों नहीं?

"वे बिटिया का रिश्ता तय कर रहे हैं इस समय मैं उन्हें डिस्टर्ब नहीं करना चाहती।"


"जीजाजी को तो फ़ोन कर दिया होता।"

"नहीं रे। यहाँ नहीं आना था इसलिए उन्होंने टूर प्रोग्राम बना लिया था। घर पर अम्माजी और बच्चे अकेले होंगे। इतनी रात को फ़ोन करूँगी तो परेशान हो जाएँगे।"

"जीजाजी के पास मोबाइल नहीं है?"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

"यही तो सोच रही हूँ इस जन्मदिन पर उन्हें प्रेजेंट ही कर दूँगी। बहुत परेशानी होती है। अच्छा नीतू, आज की रात तुम मेरे पास रह जाओगी। कल से मैं वासंती को बोल दूँगी।"

"कैसी बात कर रही हो? आज तो मुझे रहना ही है। अपने घर पर ख़बर की भी होती तो सुबह से पहले कोई आता थोड़े ही।"

वह रात बड़ी मुश्किल से कटी।

उपचार के समय उन्होंने ज़रूर कोई निश्चेतक दवा दी होगी। उसका असर धीरे-धीरे कम हो रहा था और दर्द अपना अस्तित्व जताने लगा था। यों तो दर्द निवारक गोलियाँ भी दी गई थीं। पर उन्हें कारगर होने में थोड़ा समय लगता ही था। घर का कोई साथ में होता तो मैं उसे सारी रात सोने नहीं देती। पर पराई लड़की को परेशान कैसे करती सो सहनशीलता का नाटक करना ही पड़ा। दर्द के घूँट पीते हुए मैं बारबार उस एक व्यक्ति को कोस रही थी - मि. कश्यप! आपने सालभर में कोई और तोहफ़ा तो नहीं दिया। पर शायद बद्दुआएँ दिल खोलकर दी हैं। उसी को भुगत रही हूँ। नहीं तो दस साल से गाड़ी चला रही हूँ। कभी एक खरौंच भी नहीं आई।

बमुश्किल तमाम रात के तीसरे पहर थोड़ी-सी आँख लगी। पर नीतू ने सात बजे ही चाय के लिए जगा दिया। उसका कहना भी ठीक था। बोली, "आप हाथ मुँह धोकर तैयार हो जाइए। अड़ोस-पड़ोस में ख़बर लगते ही आने वालों का ताँता शुरू हो जाएगा। आप परेशान हो जाएँगी।"


फिर उसी ने मेरे मुँह हाथ धुलवाए, बाल ठीक किए। उसी की मदद से मैंने कपड़े बदले। फिर उसने मेरे हाथ में कॉर्डलेस थमा कर मुझे सोफे पर लाकर बिठा दिया। आसपास तकिए लगाकर ऐसी व्यवस्था कर दी कि मैं अधलेटी रह सकूँ। बोली कि हर किसी को बेडरूम तक लाना ठीक नहीं लगता।

उसका तर्क ठीक था और जैसा कि उसने कहा था। आठ बजे से आने वालों का सिलसिला जो शुरू हुआ- दस साढ़े दस तक चलता ही रहा। बेचारी नीतू नहाने धोने घर भी न जा सकी। ग्यारह बजे मैंने उसे ज़बरदस्ती घर भेजा। कहा कि दरवाज़े में चेन लगा दो। आने वाला अपने आप खोल लेगा।

नीतू गए मुश्किल से दस मिनट हुए होंगे कि दरवाज़ा अपने आप खुल गया। मैं तो चकित थी कि न दस्तक, न घंटी, ऐसे औचक कौन आ गया। पर जब आगंतुक को देखा तो देखती रह गई। कमर पर दोनों हाथ रखे, दरवाज़े में खड़े होकर श्रीमान मुझे घूर रहे थे। उस दृष्टि में रोष था, उपालंभ था, उपहास था और शायद तिरस्कार भी।

"आय न्यू इट। मुझे मालूम था, तुम्हें कहीं आना-जाना नहीं था। सिर्फ़ मुझे टालने के लिए बहाना बनाया गया था। आय वॉज डेड श्योर।"

वे जिस तरह मुझे घूर रहे थे, मैं भी एकटक उन्हें देख रही थी। मेरी आँखों में उपालंभ की मात्रा शायद ज़्यादा गहरी थी। क्योंकि थोड़ी देर बाद उन्होंने अपनी नज़रें फेर लीं। उनकी नज़रें हटते ही मैंने कॉर्डलेस पर पड़ोस का नंबर मिलाया, "सॉरी नीतू डार्लिंग, तुम्हें फिर से कष्ट दे रही हूँ। पर क्या है कि तुम्हारे जीजाजी आ गए हैं। एक कप चाय बनाकर दे जाओगी तो अच्छा रहेगा।"

"मेरे लिए पड़ोसियों को कष्ट देने की कोई ज़रूरत नहीं है।" उन्होंने कसैले स्वर में कहा। अब वे दरवाज़ा छोड़कर सामने कुर्सी पर बैठ गए थे। "अगर घर में चाय बनाने में कोई प्रॉब्लम है तो मैं बाहर पी सकता हूँ। वैसे भी मैं यहाँ रुकने वाला नहीं हूँ। सिर्फ़ देखने चला आया था।"


मैं भी उन्हें चाय पिलाने के लिए बहुत व्यग्र नहीं थी। बस चाहती थी कि इस समय हम दोनों के बीच में कोई तीसरा आकर बैठ जाए। मुझे पता था कि जीजाजी का नाम सुनते ही नीतू दौड़ी चली आएगी।

और वही हुआ। पाँच मिनट में नीतू दो कप चाय लेकर हाज़िर हो गई।

"हाय जीजाजी।" नीतू ने चहककर स्वागत किया और हुलसकर पूछा, "आपको कैसे पता चला? दीदी तो फ़ोन ही नहीं कर रही थीं।"

"पता करने वाले पता कर ही लेते हैं।" इन्होंने कुटिल मुस्कान के साथ कहा। बेचारी नीतू! इनका मंतव्य समझ नहीं पाई। अपनी ही रौ में बोली, "मम्मी यही तो कह रही थीं कि दिल से दिल को राह होती है। फ़ोन करने की क्या ज़रूरत है।"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

फिर इन्हें चाय पकड़ाते हुए मुझसे बोली, "दीदी! अब आप भी उठकर ज़रा-सी चाय पी लो। सुबह से बोल-बोलकर दिमाग़ चकरा गया होगा।"


वो मुझे सहारा देकर उठाने लगी और इनके चेहरे का रंग बदलने लगा। मेरी अधलेटी मुद्रा को वे अनादर का प्रदर्शन समझ रहे थे। अब उन्हें कुछ-कुछ समझ में आ रहा था। उठने की प्रक्रिया में जब मेरा शॉल कंधे से खिसक गया तो उनकी प्लास्टर पर नज़र पड़ी, "अरे! ये हाथ को क्या हो गया?"

"गनीमत है कि सिर्फ़ हाथ ही टूटा है। आप खुशकिस्मत है जीजाजी कि ये सही सलामत बच गई। वरना क्या से क्या हो जाता।"

"तुम्हें मैं सही सलामत नज़र आ रही हूँ?"

"अरे हाथ ही तो टूटा है। सब लोग कर रहे थे कि किस्मतवाली थी जो सड़क के किनारे गिरीं। अगर बीच में गिरती तो सोचो क्या होता?"

उस कल्पना मात्र से ही मुझे झुरझुरी हो आई। मैंने नीतू से कहा, "थोड़ी हेल्प कर दोगी तो भीतर जाकर थोड़ा लेट लूँगी।"

"हाँ, अब आप बिल्कुल आराम करो। कोई आएगा तो जीजाजी निपट लेंगे।"

बिस्तर पर लेटते हुए मैंने कहा, "बसंती को दो दिन की छुट्टी दे दी थी। अगर किसी के हाथ ख़बर भिजवा दोगी तो वे आ जाएगी। दो रोटी ही डाल जाएगी।"

"बसंती को मैं ख़बर कर दूँगी। पर आप रोटी की इतनी चिंता क्यों कर रही हैं? हम लोग क्या इतना भी नहीं कर सकते?"

"तुम्हीं लोग तो कर रहे हो।"

"पड़ोसी और होते किसलिए हैं?"

नीतू जब चली गई तो ये कमरे में आकर बोले, "इतना सब हो गया तो क्या मुझे फ़ोन नहीं कर सकती थी?"

मैंने एक क्षण उनकी ओर देखा और कहा, "फ़ोन कर भी देती तो क्या आप विश्वास कर लेते? या इसे भी एक बहाना समझते?"


वे चुप हो गए। फिर बड़ी देर तक एक मौन हम दोनों के बीच पसरा रहा। फिर कुछ देर बाद फ़ोन बजा। मेरा कॉर्डलेस बाहर ही छूट गया था इसलिए फ़ोन इन्हें ही उठाना पड़ा। शायद बड़े भैया का था, "मेरा हालचाल पूछ रहे थे। मैं जब तक उन्हें सावधान करती वे सब ब्यौरा दे चुके थे। फिर तो मेरी पेशी होनी ही थी।"

"ये क्या कर बैठीं तुम? और रात को मुझे बताया क्यों नहीं? मैं उसी समय चला आता।"

"मुझे मालूम था इसीलिए नहीं बताया। आप आ भी जाते तो सुबह फिर मेहमानों के लिए भागना पड़ता अब आपकी उम्र इतनी भागदौड़ करने की नहीं है। वैसे चिंता की कोई बात नहीं है। पड़ोसी बहुत अच्छे हैं, और अब तो ये भी आ गए हैं।"

"हाँ, अभी फ़ोन पर उनकी आवाज़ सुनकर थोड़ा संतोष तो हुआ। अच्छा तो हम लोग सुबह आते हैं। टेक केअर।"


भैया के फ़ोन के बाद फिर से सन्नाटा छा गया। ये पेपर पढ़ते रहे, मैं सोने की कोशिश करती रही। नीतू दोनों की थालियाँ लेकर आई तभी यह नीरवता भंग हुई।

नीतू बोली, "मम्मी तो कह रही थीं जमाई जी को यहीं बुला लो। ठीक से खा लेंगे। पर मैंने कह दिया कि दीदी अकेली बोर हो जाएँगी। वो अच्छी हो जाएँ फिर दोनों को एक साथ बुलाकर खूब ख़ातिरदारी कर लेना।"

"एक बात और। जाते हुए मैं बाहर से ताला डालकर जा रही हूँ। नहीं तो मोहल्ले भर की आँटी लोग तंग करने आ जाएँगी। रातभर की जागी हो, थोड़ा आराम कर लो।"

"खोलोगी कब?"

"चार बजे चाय लेकर आऊँगी न!"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

और सचमुच वह हमें ताले में बंद करके चली गई। वह जब तक रहती है पटर-पटर करती रहती है। घर भरा-भरा लगता है। उसके जाते ही एक निचाट सूनेपन ने घेर लिया। उस असहज एकांत से निजात पाने के लिए मैंने कहा, "आप तो आज ही जाने वाले थे न! तो दिन में निकल जाते। रात में ठंड से परेशान हो जाएँगे।"

वे एक क्षण मुझे घूरते रहे। फिर बोले, "मुझे क्या इतना गया-गुज़रा समझ लिया है कि तुम्हें इस हाल में छोड़कर चला जाऊँगा।"


एक तरह से बात यहीं पर एक अच्छे बिंदु पर समाप्त हो जानी थी। पर मेरे मन में तो प्रतिशोध की आग धधक रही थी। वह हुस्नपरी वाला डायलॉग मेरे कलेजे में कील की तरह गड़ा हुआ था। उसी ने मुझे चुप नहीं बैठने दिया। मैंने बड़े नाटकीय अंदाज़ में कहा, "मेरी ऐसी हालत है तभी तो कह रही हूँ, रुककर क्या करेंगे।"

वे अवाक होकर मुझे देखते रह गए, "व्हॉट डू यू मीन?"

"कुछ नहीं। एक पुरानी बात याद आ गई। एक बार आए थे और मैं -(संकोच के मारे मैं क्षणभर को चुप रह गई) उस दिन आप कितना नाराज़ हुए थे। कहा था कि फ़ोन तो कर देतीं। बेकार में दो ढाई सौ रुपए को चूना लग गया।"

उनका चेहरा फक पड़ गया। डूबती सी आवाज़ में बोले, "उस बात को अब तक गाँठ बाँध बैठी हो?"

"यही क्यों? और भी बहुत-सी हैं। सारी गाँठे खोलने बैठूँगी तो सुबह से शाम हो जाएगी।"

"तुम तो ऐसे कह रही हो जैसे मैं तुम पर बहुत अत्याचार करता रहा हूँ।"

"प्रचलित मायनों में जिसे अत्याचार कहते हैं वह तो आप कर नहीं सकते थे क्योंकि मैं उतनी बेचारी नहीं हूँ। आपका तरीका बड़ा सोफिस्टिकेटेड है और एप्रोच बहुत ही प्रेक्टिकल। बहुत आसानी से आप सामने वाले की भावनाओं को अनदेखा कर देते हैं।"

"मसलन?"

"मसलन - अब कहाँ से शुरू करूँ। चलिए शुरू से करते हैं। याद है जब शादी के बाद पहली बार हम लोग इस घर में आए थे। मेरी सहेलियों ने घर को बहुत कलात्मक ढंग से सजाया था। हमारा स्वागत भी बहुत शानदार हुआ था। हार-फूल, संगीत, उपहार, मिठाई - और लोग इतने कि पैर रखने को जगह नहीं थी। उसके बाद जब हम अकेले हुए तो आपका प्रश्न था- फ्लैट तो बहुत सुंदर है, कितने का पड़ा?"

"क्या मुझे यह पूछने का हक नहीं था?"

"ज़रूर था पर आपकी टाइमिंग गल़त हो गई। उस निभृत एकांत की अवहेलना कर आप इंदौर और भोपाल की कीमतों की तुलना करते रहे। बातों-बातों में आपने यह भी पूछ लिया कि मैंने लोन बैंक से उठाया था या जी प़ी ए़फ स़े लिया था? और यह भी कि किश्तें पट गई हैं या कि अभी बाकी है!"

"मेरे ख़याल से मुझे यह भी पूछने का हक नहीं था।"

"हक सौ फीसदी है। पर यह विषय उस दिन के लिए नहीं था। मुझे मालूम है मेरी शादी में मेरी नौकरी, मेरा वेतन, मेरा फ्लैट प्लस पाइंटस थे। पर वे ही अहम मुद्दा होकर रह जाएँगे और मैं गौण हो जाऊँगी यह नहीं सोचा था। अगली बार आप जब आए तो आपने नॉमिनेशन के बारे में पूछा था। मैंने दोनों भाइयों के बेटों को फ्लैट और जीपीएफ के लिए नॉमिनेट किया था। आपने कहा कि अगर नामाँकन बदलना है तो फुर्ती करनी होगी। नहीं तो बाद में बहुत परेशानी होती है।"

"इसमें गल़त क्या था। सरकारी दफ़्तर में काम करता हूँ। रोज़ देखता हूँ कि लोग बाद में किस तरह परेशान होते हैं।"

"मैं भी जानती हूँ। पर महीने भर पहले ब्याही औरत भविष्य के सपने देखती है। उसे वसीयत के बारे में सोचना ज़रा अच्छा नहीं लगता। बदली हुई परिस्थिति में शायद मैं खुद इस विषय में पहल करती। पर आपकी उतावली देखकर वितृष्णा हो आई।"

"इसके बाद तो शोषण का एक अनवरत सिलसिला शुरू हो गया। मेरे टेलीफ़ोन का बिल दुगुना तिगुना आने लगा। सब लोग छेड़ते कि रात-रात भर मियाँ से बात करती होगी। उन्हें क्या पता कि मियाँ ने घर पर बात करने के लिए एकदम मना किया हुआ है। और दफ़्तर में बात करना मुझे अच्छा नहीं लगता। उन्हें कैसे बताती कि यहाँ आकर श्रीमान को सारे दोस्तों के, भाई भतीजों के जन्मदिन याद आ जाते हैं। सारे रिश्तेदारों की मिजाज़पुरसी और मातमपुरसी यहाँ से होती है।"

"यह तो शायद तुम्हें भी पता होगा कि लांग डिस्टेंस कॉल्स संडेज़ को सस्ती पड़ती है। और अक्सर संडेज़ को मैं यही होता हूँ।"

"हाँ, मुझे पता है और मुझे यह भी पता है कि इंदौर का कपड़ा मार्केट बहुत अच्छा है। इसलिए चादरें और परदे यहीं से ख़रीदना चाहिए। यहाँ के रेडीमेड गारमेंट्स की मंडी भी बहुत मशहूर है इसलिए बच्चों के जन्मदिन के कपड़े यहीं से लेना चाहिए। यहाँ जब तब गरम कपड़ों की 'सेल' लगती है इसलिए अम्माजी के लिए शाल और स्वेटर यहीं से जाएगा। इसके अलावा और भी फर्माइशी चीजे हैं। जैसे फरियाली सामान, नमकीन, राहुल के लिए कैमरा, एटलस, रीना के लिए बार्बी का सेट, कलर बॉक्स वगैरह- और मुझे यह भी मालूम है कि आपने घर पर यह कभी नहीं जताया होगा कि ये फ़र्माइश कौन पूरी कर रहा है।"

"देखो ज़्यादा एहसान जताने की ज़रूरत नहीं है। हिसाब लगाकर रखना, अगली बार आऊँगा तो सब चुकता कर जाऊँगा।" "हिसाब करने की ज़रूरत नहीं, क्योंकि यह सब मैंने अपने घर के लिए, अपने बच्चों के लिए किया था। जिस तरह शादी के बाद यह घर आपका हो गया, मैंने सोचा कि वह घर भी अब मेरा ही है। इसलिए एहसान की कोई बात नहीं है। बात अधिकार की है। राहुल को जन्मदिन पर डांस करना था, आप यहाँ का म्यूज़िक सिस्टम ले गए। बच्चों को गर्मियों में पिक्चर्स देखनी थीं, आप यहाँ से वीसीडी प्लेयर ले गए, बार-बार बिजली गुल होने से बच्चों की पढ़ाई हर्ज़ होती है इसलिए मेरा इमर्जेंसी लैंप भी भोपाल पहुँच गया- मैं शिकायत नहीं कर रही हूँ। आपको अधिकार था और आपने उसका उपयोग किया। पर यह तो वन-वे ट्रैफिक हो गया। मुझे तो कोई अधिकार मिला ही नहीं। मेरा तो सिर्फ़ एक्सप्लायटेशन किया गया।"

"वाह?"

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

"सुनने में बुरा लगता है न? शोषण कहूँगी तो और भी बुरा लगेगा। पर मेरे साथ यही हो रहा था और वह मेरी समझ में भी आ रहा था। पर मैंने मन को बहला लिया था कि मैं घर की किश्तें चुका रही हूँ। घर- जिसकी मुझे अरसे से तलाश थी। घर जो रिश्तों की मज़बूत ज़मीन पर खड़ा हो, घर जो आपसी सामंजस्य और सद्भाव के सहारे टिका हो। पर वह घर तो मुझे मिला नहीं। आपने दिया ही नहीं।"

"देखो, तुम्हारी तरह मैं साहित्यिक भाषा तो बोल नहीं सकता। लेकिन. . ."

"आप खूब बोल सकते हैं। आपका हुस्नपरी वाला जुमला तो अब तक मेरे कलेजे में गड़ा हुआ है। कल रातभर मैं दर्द के मारे सो नहीं पाई थी। पर यह दर्द उस दर्द के मुक़ाबले कुछ नहीं था जो उस रात आपने मुझे दिया। ये घाव तो कल को भर भी जाएँगे पर यह घाव ताउम्र हरा रहेगा।"

"और आज तो आपने कमाल ही कर दिया?"

"आज? आज मैंने क्या किया?" वे हैरान थे। "आज आप सिर्फ़ मेरे सच को परखने यहाँ चले आए। मान लो मैं चली ही गई होती तो- तो आपकी क्या इज़्ज़त रह जाती? या मेरी ही क्या इमेज बनती? आपकी तो यह दूसरी शादी है। इतना तो आप भी समझते होंगे कि दांपत्य का आधार होता है विश्वास- और मिस्टर कश्यप, आपने उसे ही नकार दिया। फिर शेष क्या रहा?"


तभी दरवाज़ा खड़का, नीतू शायद चाय लेकर आई थी। हम दोनों अच्छे बच्चों की तरह चुपचाप बैठ गए। वैसे भी बोल-बोल कर मैं इतना थक गई थी कि कुछ देर आँख बंद करके लेटने को जी चाह रहा था। और चाय पीकर मैं सचमुच लेट गई। नीतू बोली, "जीजा जी! शाम को क्या खाना पसंद करेंगे बताइए।"

व्यंग्यपूर्ण मुस्कुराहट के साथ वे बोले, "मैं ग़रीब क्या बताऊँगा, अपनी दीदी से पूछो। गेस्ट ऑफ ऑनर तो वो हैं" और इतना कहकर वे बाथरूम में घुस गए। नीतू थोड़ी देर बैठी बतियाती रही पर मेरी ओर से कोई प्रोत्साहन न पाकर चुपचाप उठकर चली गई।

वे फ्रेश होकर आए और बालों में कंघी फेरते हुए बोले, "अच्छा मैं निकल रहा हूँ।"

मैंने प्रश्नार्थक नज़रों से उनकी ओर देखा।

"रतलाम वालों के आने तक रुकने का इरादा था। पर देखता हूँ उसकी कोई ख़ास ज़रूरत नहीं है। तुम्हारे अड़ोसी-पड़ोसी बहुत अच्छे हैं। खूब अच्छी सेवा टहल कर रहे हैं। मेरी वजह से बल्कि असुविधा ही हो रही है।

"-और हाँ, तुम्हारी सारी चीज़ें अगली बार ले आऊँगा, अगर आया तो वरना किसी के हाथ भिजवा दूँगा।"

मैंने उठने का उपक्रम किया तो बोले, "लेटी रहो। मेरे लिए फॉर्मेलिटीज़ करने की ज़रूरत नहीं है। वैसे भी आदर मान बहुत हो चुका है।"

"सी ऑफ करने के लिए न सही, दरवाज़ा बंद करने के लिए तो उठना होगा।"


मैं लड़खड़ाते हुए उठ खड़ी हुई। लंगड़ाते हुए जब तक दरवाज़े पर पहुँची, ये दो मंज़िल उतरकर बिल्डिंग के गेट तक पहुँच चुके थे। खिड़की से मैं उन्हें जाते हुए देखती रही।

फिर मैंने बहुत मुश्किल से दरवाज़ा बंद किया। इतने से श्रम से भी मैं हांफ गई थी। देर तक बंद दरवाज़े के सामने वहीं खड़ी रही जहाँ से मैंने उन्हें जाते हुए देखा था। मुझे लगा, वे मेरे घर से ही नहीं जीवन से भी चले गए हैं।


"अलविदा मि. कश्यप" मैंने कहा, "आज से मेरे घर और मेरे मन के, दरवाज़े आपके लिए बंद हो चुके हैं। घर का दरवाज़ा तो शायद कभी मजबूरी में खोलना भी पड़ेगा क्योंकि इस शादी को इतना आसानी से मैं नकार नहीं सकती। इसके लिए मेरे भाइयों ने बहुत सारा श्रम और पैसा खर्च किया है, इसलिए इस शादी को तो मुझे ढोना ही पड़ेगा। पर मेरे मन का दरवाज़ा अब आपके लिए कभी नहीं खुलेगा, कभी नहीं।"

----------

